# UK lens price increases



## e17paul (Oct 12, 2013)

Several lenses I have been saving up for have gone up in price at all UK retailers that I have checked, including Calumet, Wex, Jessops and John Lewis. Examples include £30 on a 100/2.8L, £100 on a 70-200/4L IS, and similar amounts on the 24/1.4L II amongst others. There may not be a change in 

Has anyone noticed an increase elsewhere in the world? Or maybe this a reflection of changes in the exchange rate, which I haven't been watching.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2013)

US prices went up last month, although there's a rebate currently. 

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/blog/2013/09/canons-silent-labor-day-price-increase/


----------



## J.R. (Oct 12, 2013)

Canon has upped its prices for camera bodies in India last month. Doesn't bode well for lenses ... Fearing the worst, I bought what I wanted, last month itself. 

That said, our currency isn't a stellar performer. Lost about 20% in a space of two months only to recover 10% or so in the past fortnight and a half.


----------



## rs (Oct 12, 2013)

Prices do appear to have gone up just recently. You can keep an eye on prices in the UK with camera price buster - http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/Canon/Canon-EF-lenses/Canon-EF-100mm-f2.8L-Macro-IS-USM-Lens

Pretty much every bank holiday weekend, Park Cameras send an email out with some big savings on gear. These offers don't seem to make it onto sites like CPB. Last time the 8-15 and 16-35 were both around £850 after cashback. Unfortunately I wasn't in a position to buy, but if you don't need anything any time soon, it might be worth signing up to their mailing list and waiting to see what happens with the gear you want over the Christmas/New Year holidays.


----------



## e17paul (Oct 12, 2013)

rs said:


> Prices do appear to have gone up just recently. You can keep an eye on prices in the UK with camera price buster - http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/Canon/Canon-EF-lenses/Canon-EF-100mm-f2.8L-Macro-IS-USM-Lens
> 
> Pretty much every bank holiday weekend, Park Cameras send an email out with some big savings on gear. These offers don't seem to make it onto sites like CPB. Last time the 8-15 and 16-35 were both around £850 after cashback. Unfortunately I wasn't in a position to buy, but if you don't need anything any time soon, it might be worth signing up to their mailing list and waiting to see what happens with the gear you want over the Christmas/New Year holidays.



That's good advice, thanks. I'm travelling to Australia for a month early next year, so the January sales would be ideal timing for me. I'm thinking of holding off on buying a telephoto zoom, and hiring one locally so that I don't have to take it on the plane. However, the 100L and/or a wide angle prime are in the frame.


----------



## bornshooter (Oct 12, 2013)

e17paul said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > Prices do appear to have gone up just recently. You can keep an eye on prices in the UK with camera price buster - http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/Canon/Canon-EF-lenses/Canon-EF-100mm-f2.8L-Macro-IS-USM-Lens
> ...


Try panamoz paul


----------



## Sith Zombie (Oct 12, 2013)

Rebates are still on tho. Calumet did a double rebate offer a few weeks ago, which matched the canon rebate. So for example the 100mm l 2.8 macro was about £560, the lowest I'v ever seen it! I nearly had it but didn't really want to rush in to it, didn't know how much i'd use it really. Prices on Digitalrev are still pretty good tho, they have the 70D with 18-55 for £850, thats about £350 less than UK sites.


----------



## Nitroman (Oct 12, 2013)

Buy from HDEW in UK.

I have and no complaints at all. 

They are cheaper than elsewhere and not grey imports.

If the lens is not in stock ask for a price and they will order.

http://www.hdewcameras.co.uk/


----------



## e17paul (Oct 13, 2013)

Sith Zombie said:


> Rebates are still on tho. Calumet did a double rebate offer a few weeks ago, which matched the canon rebate. So for example the 100mm l 2.8 macro was about £560, the lowest I'v ever seen it! I nearly had it but didn't really want to rush in to it, didn't know how much i'd use it really. Prices on Digitalrev are still pretty good tho, they have the 70D with 18-55 for £850, thats about £350 less than UK sites.



It's a shame I missed the Calumet offer, they are the most convenient place for me to buy from because I can pop in, try something, then take it away with me. However, the reborn Jessops is a completely different place to the old - the staff understand cameras and lenses, with the prices a match for Calumet & Wex, and interest free credit over 6 months.

I was waiting until nearer the deadline for the October rebate, but it seems that cost me the chance of a good price. The 100L is now £750 minus cashback. I will wait until at least January.

I would rather buy with a UK warranty, though I could buy on my trip to Sydney in February. If I buy one of the cheaper lenses on my wish list, it would fit my duty free allowance and save a few pounds. One of the older designs such as the 28/1.8 would hoprfully have less chance of needing a warranty repair.


----------



## e17paul (Oct 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> US prices went up last month, although there's a rebate currently.
> 
> http://www.canonpricewatch.com/blog/2013/09/canons-silent-labor-day-price-increase/



Their comment about Canon possibly preparing for a promotion makes sense. Maybe January will see a discount from the new higher prices. The UK rebate closes at the end of October, and I haven't heard of a new one yet.


----------



## zim (Oct 13, 2013)

Wouldn't worry about it, prices just going up in time to give you 'great' money off offers before Christmas


----------



## lw (Oct 17, 2013)

Nitroman said:


> Buy from HDEW in UK.
> 
> I have and no complaints at all.
> 
> ...



They are grey imports.


----------

